# Embarrassing Stories



## noname45

During school is always the hardest time for me because IBS is so unpredictable and you never know when it will hit. My stomach always gurgles which is probablly the worst because i feel that everyone else can hear it, I constantly have to leave class to run to the bathroom. One time i had to leave a class like three times! Its sooo embarrassing. Please, if you want to, can you share some stories so i won't feel so alone with this whole thing. Sometimes i feel like I would rather stay home where I am comfortable and not even face the day because i am so nervous and scared that another embarrassing thing will happen. When i do stay home from school i am always wondering what i am missing and i can't stand the feeling that everything is happening at school without me there. I hate missing high school especially because this is my freshman year. One thing that i hate more is going to school and having all of these emabarrassing problems. Can anyone relate to me!?


----------



## smiley

I agree. One time I was just sitting in class and my stomach started to make weird noises then this guy sitting in front of me turned around. My stomach kept gurgiling! and some people wer staring! it was weird I couldn't do anything to stop it!


----------



## Sarah C

One day I was just standing around talking to my friends when all the sudden I started having really bad D. I had no warning whatsoever. I tried to just slip out of the conversation but they just started walking with me. I finally just ducked into the bathroom and got into a stall before they could follow me in and find me. Luckily I was wearing dark-colored pants so it didn't show through. This was only a few months after I was diagnosed, so I didn't realize that staying in the bathroom a few minutes might be a good idea. So I left, my friends were right there, and then it started again. It was really embarrassing.


----------



## stopibs

Hellow, this is my freshmen year in high school also. I got IBS in the middle of 8th grade. Ever since a stomach flu in 7th. anyways, my stomach also makes those gurgles. It took me a while to get use to it, even tho you never will. When it makes gurgles and people look at me I just tell them if they got a problem, if they respond i just tell them to get a life. All my friends know i have it. YOu shoudn't hide it. I think it makes me feal worse.


----------



## Arch-Angel

Sometimes I feel lucky I have IBS-C lol


----------



## Audioslave626

One time I had D. so i claimed i was gonna throw up as I ran out of the room. The worst part was it was in the middle of a test.


----------



## noname45

thank you guys for sharing some of your embarrassiing moments, it made me feel better to know that i am definitely not alone


----------



## 22288

You know I thought I was the only one who's stomach made odd highly embarassing noises mine does that to and when I least expect it to. I was in history class and my teacher I ALWAYS asking for silence which make me very worried and hate her because my stomach is so unpredictable. I was sitting next to this guy who fancied me and my stomach was "talking to me" as I would put it and he looked at me like I has said a digusting swear word or something. But my stomach didn't stop there, it carried on and I had to pretend to keep coughing to cover up the monsterous sound. Its so horrible because my friends always save me seats in class and I have to choose to sit on my own because I am affraid they will think I am a freak. Stomach grumbling is the worst thing ever and I AWAYS get it after lunch does anyone else?


----------



## 21315

my stomach makes funny noises all the time lol so your defently not alone , with me it seems to happen at the worst times i can be sitting in a really noisy classroom and iii have no trouble at all, but when i go into exam hall or quiet classrooms it decides to be noisey ,im usally sitting there coughing or moving about to cover up the noise but that usally just makes people look at me even more







also you said you have to sit alone in class do any of your friends know ? if not it might be a good idea to tell them its helped me having some of my friends know ,that way if your having a bad day there much more understanding


----------



## 13559

lol i have ibs d and c so its so unpredictable! and those gurgl r emabrressing


----------



## 19256

I have so many storys that embarresed me but the main was when i had to go to the bathroom constanly the one day i was sitting in a classroom i knew right when i felt that pain that there was going to be trouble so after that class i stayed in the bathrrom for the rest of that day and skipped all my classes.. i couldnt stand being in school anymore i was in pain 247 and i still am so now i am homeschooled.. its alot better but i do miss out on alot.. another story is i was on my way to ocean city for vacation and we got half way there and my nerves i guess got me because i was so far away from home we had to go back home but i was still four hours away from home with no bathrooms in sight so i had to pull over and go in the woods 10 times.. i hated it so much.. i ruined my familys vacation..


----------



## 22288

I have now told my mates about my problem. They were really helpful but i still dont think they know how much it effects me. My teachers dont know.Im sort of copign but i have days where it gets too much and I just want do dissapear. I sit at the end of the row in all my classes appart from maths(Stupid cow of a tacher moved me) so im ok but it still troubles me.


----------



## 20149

Hi I am new t this and read some of these stories.I havent had much research on IBS yet so can anyone briefly explain IBS c or d. I also have constant gurgiling, is that a symptom cause the doctor I spoke with said he was not concerned about that, however it bothers me all the time.


----------



## 14471

Heck, I've had this problem forever. I am still in school (college) but all through high school I was miserable passing gas and asking to go to the bathrom all the time. I ended up skipping first and second hour most of the time. Now that I'm in college I can sit in whatever seat I want, so I pick on close to the door. I don't take classes early in the morning either. Now if I have to go I just get up and go. I don't have to ask. The reassurance of not having to "call myself out" to go use the restroom has helped me not have to go very often, and now I'm on Robinul and I rarely ever have to go. (During tests and when on my period I still get some "activity" though







).


----------



## 22288

> quote:Originally posted by chipper:Hi I am new t this and read some of these stories.I havent had much research on IBS yet so can anyone briefly explain IBS c or d. I also have constant gurgiling, is that a symptom cause the doctor I spoke with said he was not concerned about that, however it bothers me all the time.


Hey Chipper,Welcome. Well IBS c is IBs with and when you get consitpation, and IBS D is when you get IBS with Diarrhea. NOt nice at all but its something we all have to go through


----------



## 21973

i was on my very first date with this guy in high school. Anyhow, my ibs wasnt as bad back then, and it was very unpredictable when i would have diarrhea. So, i ate a lot of grapes, and had a big fat frothy milkshake with whipped cream. he picked me up, and we drove off to a movie theatre(far away). In the car, my stomache is making all these weird noises, and suddenly, it hits me-DIARRHEA!!!!!! not the soft, mushy kind, but the one that's going to explode and spray all over. I panicked like crazy, sitting in traffic. We pulled over to the gas station (did my business), and then 15 minutes later, to another gas station. I was so gassy! I was also wearing a mini skirt, so i was afraid that if i passed gas, something else would be passed, too. but the guy didnt mind.


----------



## 18200

While once i got diarrhea with consipation during a football game and i still felt sick afterwards soo i had to call my friends mom and she had to take me home, and the worst part is that once i got home i felt better. btw my stomach doesn't make funny noises only when im hungry


----------



## 16906

i've lost count of all d times IBS has screwed me over, its pretty sumtin everyday, some worse than others, i get really loud stomach gurgles, nd fate being the cruel mistress she is it always happens in a room full of people, dead silence, only broken by the gurgling of my stomach...embarrasing is not a strong enough word. nd then of course there's those horrible times wen without ne warning i get a blinding cramp in my abdomin nd i HAV 2 get 2 a bathroom, unfortunately that seems 2 happen a lot, especially wen i'm in class with another 40 mins r so 2 go, tho the time doesnt matter, ne amount of time seems like eternity, nd i'm always 2 embarrased 2 leave class cos i know i'd end up needing 2 stay in d bathroom, i always just tink bout it as just tryin 2 get thru d day...grr how much does IBS suck!!!


----------



## 23524

Myself, i have been embarrased whenever my indigestion smells like feces or someone makes a comment about body odor. This chlorophyll helps as long as I avoid eating too much stuff that is hard to digest such as meat.


----------



## 23524

Man I went to Boston Pizza yesterday and my indigestion was quite high because I haven't had nearly enough green vegetables during the day. I was going to have my green powder but I ran out and its really expensive. Anyone else ever had there indigestion really flare up in a restaurant?


----------



## 23683

when i was in the airport coming home from my holiday i could feel my stomache aching but thought nothing of it, as i waited the pains got worse and worse, by the time i got on the plane i really had to go to the toilet so my mum asked the stuward if there was enough time for me to go. Well she must of asumed i needed a wee. I was on the toilet for 20 mins and when i came out the whole plane was all belted up and ready to go, they all stared at me as i took my seat. It turned out the plane couldn't leave until everyone was seated and i was in the toilet so long that we missed our runway time slot, so we had to wait another hour on the plain because of me.


----------



## 23524

One time i was in a meditation class and I thought everything would be okay with my LG, but people started leaving and commenting that something that smelled bad. The worst part was the instructor kept asking if there was anyone that wanted to leave to go the washroom and I'm pretty sure he was talking about me.


----------



## 21973

i remember when i was in middle school, my teachers never let us go to the bathroom, so i would have to spurt little farts here and there, and it was awful. i just laughed it off.


----------



## 14360

I can't even count how many times I've had to rush to the bathroom at school or while I was with friends...two times that were the worst though were Homecoming game my freshman year and the Homecoming dance my sophomore year..both times I had to rush away from the fun and call my mom, thankfully I was able to make a few stops to the bathroom at the dance and stay. I'm now entering my junior year, and I'm sure I'll have a few more stories to tell by the end of this year.


----------

